# Jeep Wranglers The Good The Bad and the UGLY..



## Kwesi W.

Hello Guys\Gals

I may finally have the chance to treat myself to a Fishing Mobile\Commuter Car.... I've always wanted a Jeep but really dont know much about them.. so let's say im looking at a Wrangler 1990-1997 what should I know before buying.. Im not really looking to jack it up or addd monster tires to it..... I just want something that gets better MPG than my Durango Hemi, and is reliable... Ok let me have it... LOL


----------



## smallie wader

90-95 would be the YJ. There was no 96 model as the factory was retooling for the new TJ, which came out in 97.

I would focus on a TJ 97 or newer. Better refinements, better soft tops and interior. They also are a bit bigger suspension-wise, meaning you can put a 31x10.50x15 on them with no lift. That's a perfect sand tire size. The TJ's also were easier to throw a budget boost on (4 wheel coil) should you want a little more height for tires, but you have to go pretty big to run a 33 on them. Try to find one with the 3.73 gearing rather than 3.07 if you want to turn 31's in the sand. Both are factory gear ratios, but even the 4.0 needs the 3.73's so it doesn't lug. There should be a stamped tag on the rear diff showing the ratio.

There's a 4 cylinder option, never owned one, but always heard they weren't great at high mileage like the 4.0 and savings at the pump isn't that great any way over the 4.0. My TJ got pretty much 18-19 around town or on the highway with 31's and a 5 speed. Not great, but not bad either. The Wrangler line really is a bulletproof buggy.

You'll have three lines to the Wrangler model: X/Sport, Sahara and Rubicon. The X/Sport is the base model and will go anywhere you want to try going. The Rubi has beefed up axles for larger tires, deeper gearing, lockers and and a lower transfer case for serious crawling (Moab type stuff). It's also the most expensive. The Sahara has lots of the optional options standard (A/c, convenience groups, etc), minus the extreme off roading parts on the Rubicon. All of the options on a Sahara can be on the X models as they were available a la carte. The beauty of Wranglers, besides their off road prowess is just about anything you can imagine is available aftermarket for them to add on, repair or change.

I had my TJ from 03-10 and now have a 10 JK. I will probably always drive a Wrangler. Nothing like cruising the beach top off and door free.


----------



## rocket

Don't know what MPG your Durango gets but don't expect to get better than around 15 hwy with a Wrangler.


----------



## yerbyray

I currently own a Dodge Durango too and prior to that I had a 2004 Jeep Rubicon and a 1997 Jeep Wrangler. I would look for a TJ and forget about the Rubicon; that is for serious off roading in the mountains. I would find a 4 cylinder TJ as that will give plenty of power and be better on gas. The ride is rougher, and the sound from the top and worn tires will be loud but hey...its a jeep.

My Durango is a 2007 and I think it isn't that quality of a vehicle.


----------



## Alexy

Jeeps can be alot of fun but they have some issues you need to check before you but a used one. 
If your looking used 
In 87-89 Yj's they used a Peugeot/BA10-15 5 speed transmission, if the one your looking at has this one ..run. I doubt there are any left in still running vehicles as they all failed and were replaced, likewise if you see one in this age group with a replaced transmission look at it it might be just fine and might get a deal.

The vacuum actuator on the 4x4 system fails from 87-95 alot to the point that the transfer case will go into 4x4 but the front transfer case will not. If it goes bad just replace it with a manual pull cable and you will never have an issue with it. 

A stock 87-95 jeep had a hard ride and can jump all over the place when you hit a bump . Install a shackle reversal kit that allows the suspension to absorb the hits rather than the frame. Makes a jeep ride like a cadilac

The 4.0 exhaust manifold cracks alot on jeeps. They are a easy shade tree fix. 

If the front axle rattles over bumps check the roll bar ends on the 97-05 if it does check the roll bar ends they wear out very quickly, don't get stock replacements but get aftermarket ends you can detatch. Rides better on the road makes no noise and if you go off road you can just un hook them and get much better off road performance on rough stuff. 

Other than that look for what you want and go for it

The windshiled frames and frame over the rear axle are prone to rusting out take a look at them before you buy.


----------



## jbrady14

you cant go wrong with a jeep. i had a 2001 tj. there are a ton of after market parts for them and you can do almost anything to them. the short wheel base is awesome. go with a 97-06 tj. smoother ride then the yjs and are a better upgrade. also go with the 4.0 inline 6. they are work horses. plus like u said you are looking to get better mpg. yes in sense the base modle tj wich is a 4cylnder should save you gas you got to think you are putting a small motor in a suv. its going to burn a lot more gas then a lil honda or something with a 4 banger in it. the six moves the jeep very nicly and you get about 16-17 mpg depending on what you do to it and if you add any parts to it. look for a tj with the 4.0 5 speed rubicon unlimeted. you cant go wrong. it has extra trunk space for storge and stronger axls and a locking diff. all good things for running obx in the sand. think about it this way if you got four wheel drive and dont have diff locks you are really still just running in two wheel drive. well there is my two cent. hope it helps


----------



## RobinsonFam1

i'll lnever own another jeep again.....nuff said...

JEEP:
Just
Empty 
Every
Pocket


i got rid of mine....bought a hemi ram. better gas mileage too. i get about 20-22 HWY, 14-15 in town.
if you have to have a good gas mileage "buggy of sorts" look at toyota.


----------



## Alexy

RobinsonFam1 said:


> i'll lnever own another jeep again.....nuff said...
> 
> JEEP:
> Just
> Empty
> Every
> Pocket
> 
> 
> i got rid of mine....bought a hemi ram. better gas mileage too. i get about 20-22 HWY, 14-15 in town.
> *if you have to have a good gas mileage "buggy of sorts" look at toyota*.


While I do like the jeeps I have to agree with you on that. They are maintinance intensive ( thats a polite way to say you better like weekend fix-it projects)


----------



## JaSla74

As a current Jeep owner I'll agree & disagree with half of what's said here, so here's my 2 cents.

Find a stock TJ. Better suspension.
Avoid the 4 cylinder. They are not bad, but they do NOT get that better of gas mileage. I average 18ish with my 4.0 & have pulled 19.73 with 31s. They are not the tried & true I6 & work like a dog at hwy speed.
If you find a well maintained Jeep they'll last forever. 164k on mine with no major issues.
Look for one with a dana 44


----------



## yerbyray

I have owned two stock TJ's ( I did put a 2" lift on the Rubicon) and drove them each for many years and never had any mechanical issue whatsoever. Change the oil, get a new set of filters....that was it.

Until this new body style, I cannot think of a more dependable stock vehicle made in America. Now I would wager that those who do all of the modifications, lifting, tweaking, etc. create many mechanical issues by stressing parts and going beyond their limits. A wise old car dealer told me once when I wanted to change my rearend in a Chevelle....."GM spent hundreds of thousands of dollars deciding that stock rearend was perfect, don't think you know more than they do."

That should apply to jeeps. I have been in the softest sands, through the worst mud, and played at Telico in stock Tj's. A jeep is a great vehicle out of the box. I have had a '53 CJ-3B, a '53 Willy's P/u, an '83 CJ-7, '99 TJ, and '04 TJ Rubicon.

Find a good used TJ that hasn't been monkeyed with and you will be golden.


----------



## OldBay

My wife and I have had a 1999 Wrangler for about 14 years. We have the stripped down model with no backseat, no carpet, 4cyl engine, manual. It was under $12k new in 1999. I still drive it to the office every day. 150K+ miles. Gets aweful gas mileage, actually worse than my Tahoe. Only repairs we have had to do is fix a cracked valve at 120k miles. I would certainly not say that this vehicle has been maintenance intensive. I just put gas in it and go. Tops last 7 or 8 years. Its a light vehicle so its great on the beach. Not a lot of room if you add a back seat though. When this one dies, I am going to get my wife a CJ7 like I had in high school.


----------



## Wethook

I'll hop in on this one. I do a lot of custom fab work on jeeps. If you were to look at a wrangler, dont get a 4 cylinder. the 2.5 just doesn't have enough power, they stuggle on any sort of hill and with the NONaerodynamics of a jeep it is just a lot for that lil motor. You will get better mileage with a 4.0 because it can more efficiently push that jeep around. Also, if you were looking into Yj's get at least a 91 or newer. That was the first year of fuel injection on the 4.0 in wranglers. As someone said before, the 4.0 exhaust manifold cracks, but that isn't just YJs, but TJs also. You can have an exhaust flex joint welded in that will help absorb some of the vibration that typically causes a cracked manifold. Rubicons are good little jeeps and will work well on the beach for ya. Having a selectable locker is nice for commuting. To be able to hit a button and have traction is cool. There are a million different options out there for jeeps, you can customize it for whatever you want to do. If it were me, look for a 97+ TJ. They have a good ride and nicer creature comforts. 

Here is my 91. I put 3/4 ton 8 lug axles under it and redone the suspension. It rides like GREAT and we have fun with it, driving it down to Hatteras or up to the mountains.


----------



## bouge71

This is my first post on the website because I just joined today but I thought I would chime in on this one. We have owned several Jeeps. Mostly Cherokees and the SUV wagon types,a few CJ-5`s and CJ-7`s. I am a mechanic so I work on my own stuff. Jeeps are good 4x4`s for the outdoorsman and are tough as can be. The only problem that I have seen with them is the ones with automatic transmissions. It may be because living up here in the mountains of VA with all the up and down hills and mountains causes the transmissions with over 60,000 miles to start giving trouble. We have 4 right now that I have bought cheap because of transmission problems. We fix them and re-sale them. The ones with the Chrysler Torque Flyte transmissions are the worst. The ones with the GM transmissions are the best in my opinion.


----------



## ReelDeal

Ill be the one who goes against the grain and recomment a YJ. I absolutely loved mine. Bet it to hell and it stayed runniing. It had the 2.5 and I feared the highway with out a doubt. The 4.0 is a much better motor. It rode like a brick! But let's be honest... noone buys a Jeep for the ride quality. Later if you decide to lift it and add larger tires it will cost quit a bit less then a TJ. And that's my 2 cents.

No matter what Jeep you buy you will love it. Great summer time suv and deff a great winter suv.


----------

